
Groom of the Stool - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groom_of_the_Stool
======
scrumper
Interesting there's no apparent etymological connection between "stool"
(meaning "turd") and "Groom of the Stool" \- Wikipedia has the meaning being
the "close stool": the chair near the king's, er, other throne, where
presumably the Groom sat to lend assistance or offer some words of
encouragement.

------
hirundo
This would also be an appropriate title for those employed in polishing turds,
a significant fraction of the economy.

~~~
maximente
or moderating HN comments

------
apo
> The office developed gradually over decades and centuries into one of
> administration of the royal finances, and under Henry VII, the Groom of the
> Stool became a powerful official involved in setting national fiscal policy,
> under the "chamber system".

and later:

> ... It is a matter of some debate as to whether the duties involved cleaning
> the king's anus, but the groom is known to have been responsible for
> supplying a bowl, water and towels and also for monitoring the king's diet
> and bowel movements[6] ...

Freud had some fascinating ideas on the connection between money and
defecation:

> ... In reality, wherever archaic modes of thought have predominated or
> persist... money is brought into the most intimate relationship with dirt.
> We know that the gold which the devil gives his paramours turns into
> excrement after his departure ...

[https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/about-money/brown-
gold](https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/about-money/brown-gold)

It appears the English monarchy were tapping into something primal by linking
the office of royal defecation helper with finance.

------
anonu
Sounds like a sh*t job.

But interesting to see how the job transformed into managing money. Not sure
how you get from A to B...

~~~
rootietootie
It tells you how they got from A to B. The Groom of the Stool was the most
intimate job to the king and therefor you were naturally privy to royal
secrets. Did you even read this?

~~~
smacktoward
_> therefor you were naturally privy_

I see what you did there!

------
ggm
My Gastroenterologist said the invention of the disposable sigmoidoscope
revolutionised his industry. Maybe the groom of the stool dreamed of that...

------
p2t2p
I like how “The office developed gradually over decades and centuries into one
of administration of the royal finances”. Money don’t smell, huh?

------
cobbzilla
OK Silicon Valley, ready to bring the world GOTSaaS?

~~~
smacktoward
Just make sure you give them a valid credit card. You really don't want to
know what happens if they get a chargeback.

